# Spring rates



## sau4u (Jan 16, 2013)

Hey guys. I have a 2013 rzr 800. I have the STM rage 6 and STM secondary installed. Having some grief getting it set to where I want. I have the 25-135 spring in my primary and 198-322 in secondary. I have 50g base arms for my stage 2 with 2-7 gram tungsten in the heel. I have added 4 washers so 4 grams on my 1st stage. I have tried numerous setups and this seems to be the closest I can get. Here is what I am seeing. Low gear, gets to 35KM/HR right quick and then bouncing off the limiter. High gear, gets to 77KM/HR before hitting the limiter, not real quick (I think too much weight in the 1st stage). I used to be able to get to 100KM/HR with only 1 tungsten in the heel on 2nd stage and no weight in the 1st stage. However it would bounce off the rev limiter right away. So I am thinking its my springs. If I upgraded to a heavier spring do you guys think that may help. Am I right in my thinking that if I go to heavier springs in my primary/secondary I will get better belt grip and maybe lower engaugement. What happens if I go too heavy. I am thinking going to either to 35-140 or 55-145 in the primary and up to 233-377 in the secondary. Is this too much. Thanks guys.


----------

